# abzocke im bikeladen !!



## netsrac (16. April 2003)

hallo leute,


ein kumpel von mir hat in einem bekannten laden in bs ein stevens erworben.
bei seiner letzten ausfahrt hat's ihm leider sein schaltauge zerbröselt. vorort haben kumpels das ding zum singlespeeder umgebaut. die restliche kette hat er natürlich aufgehoben. die kann man ja wieder nutzen (hatte erst 100km laufleistung).
nun ist er newbie, vom schrauben (noch) keine ahnung und hat sich im shop ziemlichen quatsch erzählen lassen.
kurzum: das schaltauge sollte 16 euro kosten zzgl. einbau (+14 euro!!).
beim abholen kostete das teil auf einmal 20 euro plus einbau. er wies daruaf hin, daß ihm ein andere preis genannt worden ist und bekam als antwort: nee, da hab ich mich getäuscht. bei stevens sind die so teuer. 
außerdem wurde ihm einfach eine neue kette verpasst. die alte könne man angeblich nicht mehr nutzen, da sie ja schon aufgenietet war. die alte kette bekam er nicht zurück. hatte aber auch nicht nach gefragt, weil:
sehen wir mal, wie es ist. als anfänger hab ich auch so ziemlich alles geglaubt. hier ist es offensichtlich, dass der gute regelrecht abgezockt worden ist! und das in einem laden, der irgendwie immer hochgelobt wird.

nun meine frage: man hat wahrscheinlich nicht mehr die möglichkeit, dort etwas zurück zu bekommen, aber hat evtl. jemand erfahrungen gemacht und einen tip, wie man die sache noch ein wenig in die richtige richtung leiten könnte?

hätte er etwas zeit gehabt, hätte ich mich drum gekümmert. aber leider brauchte er sein bike schnellstens wieder.

mich interessiert mal eure meinung

gruß carsten


----------



## Gerrit (16. April 2003)

....wenn du von irgendwas keinen Plan hast, hat dein Gegenüber immer die Chance, dich übern Tisch zu ziehen. 20 für'n Schaltauge....meine Fresse! Dafür kannste dir dat Teil echt selbst feilen. Kann aber nicht sagen, was die Dinger normal kosten, fahr' ja auch (noch) kein Alu.
Die "Montagekosten"....nicht übel für Hinterrad raus, 2 Schrauben los/fest und Hinterrad wieder rein. Naja, die Kette noch...aber wenn er das bike in dem Laden gekauft hat, finde ich das nicht ok. Ist aber immer als Außenstehender schwer zu beurteilen. Und im Nachhinein was wiederzukriegen, ist immer schwer.
Ich habe einmal in Hamburg bei Stevens ne Gore-Jacke gekauft, die sich nach einmaliger Sonneneinstrahlung stark verfärbt hat. Musste da nen mächtigen Tanz aufführen, bis ich die getauscht bekam....ist aber schon 6-7 Jahre her. Gibt sicher auch positive Erfahrungen, liegt immer am Verkäufer.

cheers
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (16. April 2003)

habe eben mal bei stevens in hh angerufen.

das mit den 20 euronen ist realistisch, weil mit versand drauf.

habe inzwischen mit meinem kumpel nochmal telefoniert.

zur kette: die haben die ohne (!) auftrag von selbst montiert und gesagt: die alte würde jetzt nicht mehr rund laufen.

mega blödsinn.
und die montage kosten belifen sich letztendlich auf 25 euro!!

unverständlich!


----------



## Mira (16. April 2003)

Das mit den 20 ,- ist aber nur realistisch, wenn an Stevens Rahmen spezielle Schaltaugen montiert werden (oder aus Carbon) sonst bekommst die schon für 8,-!!!
Tja, als Greenhorn ist das Leben nicht ganz einfach!


----------



## netsrac (16. April 2003)

da sprichts du wahr, nur woher weiß ich, ob ich ein super mega spezielles auge brauche oder obs "von der stange" ist??

aber dann kann man ja immer noch mal hier nachfragen


----------



## foxi (16. April 2003)

Wenn er das Bike in dem Laden gekauft hat., würde ich auf alle Fälle wieder dorthingehen (am besten wenn der Laden gerammel  voll ist )und den Geschäftsführer verlangen , dann wegen der Kette nen riesen TamTam veranstallten. Er soll darrauf bestehen die alte zu Gesicht zu bekommen um den Schaden einzusehen - Ist ja sein Eigentum. Wenn dieses nicht möglich ist ne neue verlangen


----------



## netsrac (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *... Er soll darrauf bestehen die alte zu Gesicht zu bekommen um den Schaden einzusehen - Ist ja sein Eigentum. Wenn dieses nicht möglich ist ne neue verlangen *



wollte ihm auch schon raten, die alte abzuholen.
du meinst, wenn diese nicht mehr vorhanden sein sollte, dann könne er eine neue verlangen??? gibts da ne rechtliche grundlage?

in dem laden gibts halt das problem, dass der eine supernett und o.k. ist, dir korrekte preise nennt und auch den arbeitslohn angibt. bei dem ahst du immer das gefühl, korrekt behandelt zu werden.
wenns ans abholen geht, kassiert der andere, der dann auf hinweis der preisangaben auch noch kackfrech antwortet, sein kumpane, kollege, wie auch immer, habe eh keine ahnung!!

ist mir dort selbst schon passiert.

wahrscheinlich ist die idee mit dem tam tam garnicht so verkehrt.


----------



## foxi (16. April 2003)

he, he könnt ja fast der tolle Laden aus H sein


----------



## Rote-Locke (18. April 2003)

also dass mit dem Preis vom schaltauge kann schon hinkommen, wenn es ein Orginalteil ist. Normalerweise kosten Schaltaugen so von 10 - 30 EUR, kommt halt wirklich drauf an wo es her kommt.
Die 14 EUR für den Einbau halte ich aber auch für etwas fragwürdig. Rechnet man nach Arbeitszeit sind das etwa 1-2 AWs à 5 Minuten die kosten höchstens 5 EUR und das ist eigenlich schon die Obergrenze. Hätten die tatsächlich die alte Kette wieder verlängert (was ohne Probleme geht) dann hätte man vielleicht sagen können das es OK ist.
Aber einem noch eine neue Kette anzudrehen ist schon etwas frech, gerade wenn die "alte" noch so neu war.

So denn!


----------



## hptaccv (20. April 2003)

meine Bescheidene Meinung...

...wenn einer bei mir ein Rad kauft, und innerhalb eines überschaubaren Zeitraumes (ne Woche oder zwei..) wiederkommt mit einem kleinerem Problem (isses ja) dann geht so was unausgesprochen entweder auf Kulanz, oder zumindest ist die Montage kostenlos. 

Aber vielleicht ist das nur noch in der Provinz so. (bzw. Da zeigen sich die Vorteile des kleinen Einzelhandels! )


----------



## spacerider (20. April 2003)

Das is ma wieder nicht gut gelaufen und ich würde es wohl letzlich unter Lehrgeld verbuchen. 
Beim telefonieren hab ich schon immer nen Zettel und notiere mir bei Preisauskünften den Namen der Leute mit denen ich spreche. Wenn ich mich dann im Laden darauf (mit Namen) berufe geht meist glatt zum "Telefonpreis". 
Manchmal wissen die Läden den auch ein Gespräch im ruhigen sachlichen und leisen! Ton zu würdigen, gerade wenn der Laden voll ist und man sich mühe gibt nicht gleich von allen verstanden zu werden.
Wenn das nichts nützt in Begleitung eines (wirklich) alten Hasen den Laden zu besuchen der redet und argumentiert dann so lange bis die keinen Bock mehr haben. So eine kleine Auswahl von meinen Tipps. 
Man lernt nie aus.
Gruss Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

